# 2009 honda tach issue



## ahernanvil (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, so a couple months ago I got a new to me skiff with 2009 honda 50. The guy said they put a new tach on it right before I bought it but it doesnt read past 3000 rpm. Now, the boat goes 36mph loaded and sounds great so I know the motor is spinning more than 3k.. I want to get it running right because I want to re-prop (the one on there is damaged and I want a 4blade) but I cant really without knowing true numbers. My mechanic wants to just buy a new tach but id rather dive deeper and see if i cant get this one working right. Found a couple threads online but they were older motors and needed an adaptor. Anyone out here ever see this?


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I don't know about a Honda tach, but Yamaha tachs have 3 micro-switches hidden underneath a rubber cap on the back of the tach. If those switches are not placed in the proper sequence for a particular model motor, the tach will not read the proper RPM. Try checking a Honda rigging guide for your model of tach, perhaps there is some specific info to be found there.


----------



## Capt. Josh Gisclair (Mar 13, 2019)

Pretty much what Frank mentioned above. Behind that Honda tach will be five different pole settings. Use a flat blade screw driver to turn the dial to the correct pole. You will see the five options are 6P,5P,4P,3P and 2P. Im not sure what pole your particular engine is. You can try each pole and see what works or look up what pole your particular engine is and turn the dial to the correct one.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I had the same issue with my 2019 Honda 30. The tach wouldn’t go past 3000 and the correct settings were confirmed. I took it to the closest Honda warranty guy and after several months he said I was overpropped (I wasn’t). I kept telling him to do the math; a 12” pitch prop with a 2.08:1 reduction won’t run 27.5 mph. He wouldn’t listen to me. I took it to an independent service guy who changed it out and the new one wouldn’t go past 3500. I finally took it to FCJ Marine in Bacliff and Fernando fixed it. I can’t recall what the problem was but the boat was definitely not overpropped. If you can’t get it resolved call FCJ Marine Service in Bacliff TX and talk to Fernando (the owner). He’s great!


----------

